# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Είδη Εργαστηρίου & Όργανα >  > [Πωλείται / Μεταχειρισμένο] Κολλητήρι Hakko FX-888D

## dimdin

Πωλείται 100 ευρώ, ελαφρώς μεταχειρισμένο λόγω ερασιτεχνικής χρήσης - πλήρως λειτουργικό - σε άριστη κατάσταση (καμία διαφορά από καινούριο), αγορασμένο πριν 3 χρόνια.
Περιλαμβάνει:
(α) 3 μύτες, η αρχική του αχρησιμοποίητη και T18-D16 & T18-DL2 σε άριστη κατάσταση.
(β) καθαριστής κόλλησης στη βάση του κολλητηριού.
(γ) σπόγκος (αρκετά μεταχειρισμένος)
(δ) σύρμα καθαρισμού (καινούργιο)
(ε) ο σταθμός με καλώδιο σύνδεσης με φις σούκο
(στ) το κολλητήρι με καλώδιο σύνδεσης στο σταθμό
(ζ) η βάση
(η) την κούτα του

IMG_0196.jpg

Χέρι σε χέρι στα βόρεια προάστεια (Αγ. Στέφανος, Κηφησιά) ή στον Ωρωπό, αλλιώς θα επιβαρυνθείτε και τα μεταφορικά.

----------

